# Sluggish



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lately I feel like my Cruze gets REALLY sluggish. I have been running the A/C fan speed on 2-3 but it's been a 100+ degrees EVERY freakin' day here where I live in So. Cal... so it's gotta be on to not die from heat exhaustion, and my car unfortunately does not get garaged or parked under a carport... she has to suffer in the heat/sun; no auto-start and my dad keeps jumping down my throat about mentioning that I want to add it b/c of my warranty... The place I found does not do any wiring-cutting and my warranty is up in March of 2014 (6 months).... 

But I have noticed that on occasion too that it'll be running fine with the fan speed on 2... but I'll take my foot off the gas and I feel like I lose power (power isn't the word I'm looking for but I can't think of it) briefly, then goes back to being sluggish. For example, I was driving today, stopped at a red light, when it turned green I made a left turn and it felt like it wasn't picking up at all.

I haven't done the spark plug gapping yet, someone at my dads work is either a member on here or read about it on here and told him to do it to my car- but again, it's so hot my dad can't work on it because he doesn't have a garage either. But does that help or do I need to bring it to my local chevy dealer and see why it's doing this or could it just be the A/C being ran at higher speeds?

Thanks,
Lindsay


----------



## justjohnthomas (Jul 27, 2013)

What trim (Ls, Lt, Eco)? AC drags on a motor definitely, then if you add a small degree of Turbo lag with high temp at the air intake could seem somewhat laggy. I've noticed the more used you get to a car the less snappy it feels. Plug gap is good to check for consistency, a lot of opinions and reading on here and other internet sources, but it would not suddently cause lag (over many miles to some degree) After gapped correctly (or slightly over spec) it may seem more snappy also, but I think the AC drag is what is making you feel lag.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have answered all of yer own questions ....
So jump right in and do that spark plug Gap check and adjustment !
A higher Octane Fuel could help also .


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

What octane you putting in your cruze. Try 93 over 87.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

justjohnthomas said:


> What trim (Ls, Lt, Eco)? AC drags on a motor definitely, then if you add a small degree of Turbo lag with high temp at the air intake could seem somewhat laggy. I've noticed the more used you get to a car the less snappy it feels. Plug gap is good to check for consistency, a lot of opinions and reading on here and other internet sources, but it would not suddently cause lag (over many miles to some degree) After gapped correctly (or slightly over spec) it may seem more snappy also, but I think the AC drag is what is making you feel lag.


Sorry the 1LT. So basically until it cools down and I don't have to run the A/C I'm screwed? I haven't gapped it yet, my dad wants to when he gets a chance



brian v said:


> You have answered all of yer own questions ....
> So jump right in and do that spark plug Gap check and adjustment !


I want to and my dad wants to do it but again, it's been so hot here... I think he needs to get the tools from my sister's house where all of his stuff is stored, but unless he can get the car in a cooler location he won't do it.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> What octane you putting in your cruze. Try 93 over 87.


With gas prices being outrageous and $4.00 for 87 it's a little too much for me to afford right now... especially being that I just got laid off 2 weeks ago. So. Cal gas prices dropped for about a minute then jumped right back up again.... otherwise, I'd love to!


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Is the temp setting for the AC on full cold? if so, try flicking it one notch towards warm. Try turning off the AC just as the light turns green, then turn it back on again when you get up to the desired speed. When it feels like it's dragging when you take your foot off the gas - how fast are you going?


----------



## justjohnthomas (Jul 27, 2013)

If its slight lag in town with the AC on then it is "normal". If the car lags in the same way with the AC off then other aspects are in play. Try turning the AC off (button and fan) Before coming to a stop. If car still feels like a dog upon continued driving with no AC on then other (fuel ect) aspects may be in play. Every 4cyl I've owned has had very noticeable to lag with the AC on in town, my pickups on the otherhand overcome that with displscement.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can regap the spark plugs in a parking lot. It's that easy.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

NYCruizer said:


> Is the temp setting for the AC on full cold? if so, try flicking it one notch towards warm. Try turning off the AC just as the light turns green, then turn it back on again when you get up to the desired speed. When it feels like it's dragging when you take your foot off the gas - how fast are you going?


Yes I usually have it at the fullest cold setting; I will try this if I can manage to get up to speed quick enough- again it's been over 100 degrees here; it's almost 8pm my time and it's still 90 degrees out.... this weather is killing me! Today when I made the left turn I had just started from the traffic light that had just turned green- was previously stopped for a minute or two. Other times, I never really paid attention to be honest. 



justjohnthomas said:


> If its slight lag in town with the AC on then it is "normal". If the car lags in the same way with the AC off then other aspects are in play. Try turning the AC off (button and fan) Before coming to a stop. If car still feels like a dog upon continued driving with no AC on then other (fuel ect) aspects may be in play. Every 4cyl I've owned has had very noticeable to lag with the AC on in town, my pickups on the otherhand overcome that with displscement.


Believe me, I'd prefer to shut the A/C off so I don't burn through gas 'cause I have to crank it for a bit to cool the car down but unfortunately, I do not have that luxury right now until this weather cools down.... when it's 90 degrees at night time- the days are unbearable in a car that sits out, uncovered all day/everyday.


obermd said:


> You can regap the spark plugs in a parking lot. It's that easy.


I have to find some tim when it's cooler to do it and my dad might have to find the tools first- he wants to do it, I didn't know anything about it until he told me to research it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you went from running 91 to 87 that could be your issue right there. As for whether or not to run 91, it might be expensive compared to 87, but the compromise on money gives you a engine running on it's manufacture-recommended octane which leads to better/smoother power, along with better gas mileage in most cases. Now the raise in MPG's is only 2-3, but those add up.

Also, I would recommend getting tint installed. Being that you live in SoCal, if you happen to live in L.A. you can get away with enough tint to make a noticeable difference with the inside temp of your car, especially since you sit out in the open. Should only cost you $140 for a good quality job, and more if you want to spring for ceramic coated 3M.

How many miles are on your Cruze?


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> If you went from running 91 to 87 that could be your issue right there. As for whether or not to run 91, it might be expensive compared to 87, but the compromise on money gives you a engine running on it's manufacture-recommended octane which leads to better/smoother power, along with better gas mileage in most cases. Now the raise in MPG's is only 2-3, but those add up.
> 
> Also, I would recommend getting tint installed. Being that you live in SoCal, if you happen to live in L.A. you can get away with enough tint to make a noticeable difference with the inside temp of your car, especially since you sit out in the open. Should only cost you $140 for a good quality job, and more if you want to spring for ceramic coated 3M.
> 
> How many miles are on your Cruze?


I never said I went from 91-87, someone asked which gas I used... I can't afford to put 91 in without a job... gas is too $$ for the $0.60+ difference right now.

I have about 11,700 miles on my car, it's a 2011 1LT. Ugh! I want to tint my windows but my dad keeps arguing with me (former mechanic) that the windows have that temper-glass whatever that tints the windows when exposed to the sun long enough... unless I'm losing it, I've only seen it do it once since I've had the car... most places down here in the I.E. offer pretty decent rates for tinting (again, when I get a job again and decide to do it). My dad also said that it doesn't actually help minimize the temperature in the car if it's sitting out anyway. 

I don't know a lot about window tinting so I'm not sure if that's true or not... but that's what he keeps telling me; same with putting auto-start in it (non-wire cutting) to get the car cooler before I get in so I'm not blasting the A/C. 

What's a ceramic coated 3M?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gap your spark plugs and use at least 89 octane or your car will drive like poo in the heat. Simple as that.

It's knocking away because it's so hot outside, and the engine is trying to save itself from being damaged by pre-ignition.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Also, see this:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/21850-hesitation-gone.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you can't get tint would anyone reccomend the all windows down module? I also say at least get 89. Aren't you glad you don't have black leather seats right about now?


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Gap your spark plugs and use at least 89 octane or your car will drive like poo in the heat. Simple as that.
> 
> It's knocking away because it's so hot outside, and the engine is trying to save itself from being damaged by pre-ignition.


I will talk to my dad about trying to do it this weekend if possible, depending on the weather.



Merc6 said:


> If you can't get tint would anyone reccomend the all windows down module? I also say at least get 89. Aren't you glad you don't have black leather seats right about now?


What do you mean by your comment about the tinting? I purposely didn't get black leather seats- had them in another car & hated them... Loved the car though. The black does happen to get very hot though...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, thats what I mean by that comment. I got a car with black leather seats in the middle of Texas summer with the intent of shipping it back to VA. 2nd day of ownership it got remote start and tint installed. My next 2 cars had tan leather and interior for that reason. Still saving up for tint on my Cruze but I find shade to park it in wherever I go even if it's a hike.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah, thats what I mean by that comment. I got a car with black leather seats in the middle of Texas summer with the intent of shipping it back to VA. 2nd day of ownership it got remote start and tint installed. My next 2 cars had tan leather and interior for that reason. Still saving up for tint on my Cruze but I find shade to park it in wherever I go even if it's a hike.


If the remote start wasn't factory (I'm assuming no), did it void your warranty? You have shade by you? They put tiny little trees where I am (partially desert) so if I find shade it's like hitting the lotto! So tinting doesn't mess up whatever the supposed built-in tinting thing is?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you do anything to try and keep the heat out of the car when parked?

Any sort of window cover or reflective sheeting inside or outside the windows will keep the temperature down a bit, and a reduction of even a handful of F's (or C's) can make a big difference in how hard the A/C has to work.

And if your father tries to tell you it won't do anything, ignore him.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Do you do anything to try and keep the heat out of the car when parked?
> 
> Any sort of window cover or reflective sheeting inside or outside the windows will keep the temperature down a bit, and a reduction of even a handful of F's (or C's) can make a big difference in how hard the A/C has to work.
> 
> And if your father tries to tell you it won't do anything, ignore him.


Lol it's the mechanic in my dad- I think the real theory though is that he'd rather me save my $$$$. I have a sun visor for the front windshield that I put him even for 10 mins if I need to.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It all depends on the place that installed it and where you were. Texas dealers gave me the runaround on a know fuel pump issue that I had the TSB printout from Ford in hand. When I finally got the car to VA weeks later they was happy to fix it and a few other things. I even got keys cut free and they looked up my door lock code(Texas eanted to chage 1 hr labor for). The Subaru in my sig had catastrophic issues just after the warrenty went. Remote start only made one non warranty issue bigger than it was. I had a fried computer and they wanted me to tow the car back to Best Buy to verify it wasn't the alarm that wouldn't let the car start.

I moved back to cleveland so shade is not hard to find. Our seasons are Winter, feels like winter, I think it's summer, and winter is comming.


----------



## justjohnthomas (Jul 27, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> And if your father tries to tell you it won't do anything, ignore him.


Quick question, who makes the car payment? Answers real quick on who shouldn't be ignored. Sun visors help a lot, I have gray ones to put in the front a mesh ones on back and rear sides and I know my 16 month old appreciates it


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I also 2nd the visor and you have the small pocket on the passenger side of the console to store it if you aren't already using it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I didn't say that you did run 91 in that past, only said "IF you did". Sorry for the mix-up with that. On the other hand Blackburn hit the nail on the head, which is why we keep suggesting the higher octane if you can somehow manage to get it; although in your situation it seems like thats definitely not an option.

As for the "self-tinting" windows, I have absolutely no idea what your dad is talking about, but if you've owned the car since 2010-2011 and you've only seen it do it once, its safe to say that although it might have that feature, its completely useless. For the rolling all windows down feature, it could help a bit to let out that pocket of super hot air sitting in the car; aside from that it wont do much, but for only ~15 bucks it might help getting in the car on start up.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Bump ..I think I runned over a bump ..atleast he does not have a handle like CoB !
Errr ur buddy smurf ---​Dang Dipped Cruzen !


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> It all depends on the place that installed it and where you were. Texas dealers gave me the runaround on a know fuel pump issue that I had the TSB printout from Ford in hand. When I finally got the car to VA weeks later they was happy to fix it and a few other things. I even got keys cut free and they looked up my door lock code(Texas eanted to chage 1 hr labor for). The Subaru in my sig had catastrophic issues just after the warrenty went. Remote start only made one non warranty issue bigger than it was. I had a fried computer and they wanted me to tow the car back to Best Buy to verify it wasn't the alarm that wouldn't let the car start.
> 
> I moved back to cleveland so shade is not hard to find. Our seasons are Winter, feels like winter, I think it's summer, and winter is comming.


So the remote start really didn't cause any problems, the car previously had problems? Lucky... I'll trade you for those seasons. We have Summer, no really it's Summer now, partial Winter, Spring with a split-personality of Summer. 


justjohnthomas said:


> Quick question, who makes the car payment? Answers real quick on who shouldn't be ignored. Sun visors help a lot, I have gray ones to put in the front a mesh ones on back and rear sides and I know my 16 month old appreciates it


You don't have to jump down my dad's throat, partially it's a financial thing he's worried about, and he doesn't want me to lose my warranty on the car if I install the remote-start. The thing with window tinting that he said was that it won't help reduce the heat in the car. 

I have a sun visor, it lives in my windshield when I'm not driving the car.


Merc6 said:


> I also 2nd the visor and you have the small pocket on the passenger side of the console to store it if you aren't already using it.





Smurfenstein said:


> I didn't say that you did run 91 in that past, only said "IF you did". Sorry for the mix-up with that. On the other hand Blackburn hit the nail on the head, which is why we keep suggesting the higher octane if you can somehow manage to get it; although in your situation it seems like thats definitely not an option.
> 
> As for the "self-tinting" windows, I have absolutely no idea what your dad is talking about, but if you've owned the car since 2010-2011 and you've only seen it do it once, its safe to say that although it might have that feature, its completely useless. For the rolling all windows down feature, it could help a bit to let out that pocket of super hot air sitting in the car; aside from that it wont do much, but for only ~15 bucks it might help getting in the car on start up.


I would love to put better gas in it... CA sucks. :/ I don't know what my dad is talking about regarding the self-tinting window either and I can't remember if my mechanic at the dealership told me the same. I actually think he told me that it if I go to a good company for the auto-start it shouldn't void the warranty though, now that I think about it. 

Side pocket on the passenger side console? Maybe I should investigate further in my car... and "$15 bucks might help getting in the car at start up"- sorry, what does that mean?

LOL rolling the windows down helps slightly but not in this heat.... did I mention I hate Summer in CA? 



brian v said:


> Bump ..I think I runned over a bump ..atleast he does not have a handle like CoB !
> Errr ur buddy smurf ---​Dang Dipped Cruzen !


HUH? LOL


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I would love to put better gas in it... CA sucks. :/


Think of it this way. For $2 more per tank (89 is generally 10-25 cents more per gallon), you get a better running car, will use LESS fuel (more MPG), and probably come out about even in the cost of fuel vs miles travelled. In city driving, especially when hot, my Cruze tends to get significantly lower MPG running 87 octane. 

The plug gaps will only help matters even more - they run terrible from the factory.

Remove the intake resonator as well for better throttle response. There's something in the how-to section.

Window tint doesn't sound like something you need to be thinking about right now if you've got $flow issues. Just run the AC and roll the windows down for a minute or so to get the hot air out.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> You can regap the spark plugs in a parking lot. It's that easy.


 Even going real slow and careful - it should not take more than 20 to 30 minutes to remove the plugs / re gap / reinstall the plugs. He won't even get his hands dirty. The Cruze is one of the easiest cars to change spark plugs on. I did this in 85 to 90 degree heat.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

magoo3 said:


> The thing with window tinting that he said was that it won't help reduce the heat in the car.


Tinting does a lot in terms of reducing the heat in the car, especially if you have a front windshield screen to help prevent heat getting in through the one window you're not allowed to tint. If you want more proof of it, there are a couple of SoCal/LA based Cruzers that can personally attest to tint helping with the heat.



magoo3 said:


> I would love to put better gas in it... CA sucks. :/ I don't know what my dad is talking about regarding the self-tinting window either and I can't remember if my mechanic at the dealership told me the same. I actually think he told me that it if I go to a good company for the auto-start it shouldn't void the warranty though, now that I think about it.
> 
> Side pocket on the passenger side console? Maybe I should investigate further in my car... and "$15 bucks might help getting in the car at start up"- sorry, what does that mean?
> 
> LOL rolling the windows down helps slightly but not in this heat.... did I mention I hate Summer in CA?


$15 buys you a little receiver that plugs into your OBDII port that lets you roll all your windows down when you unlock your car. Which wont do much, but it can help alleviate some of the initial heat wave of death that you usually get when entering your car after sitting for a while.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I 'll Take a California sucks summer and trade you a Chicago sucks Winter for it ..
I see in the news that the Yosemite Rim Fire is being contained Who ahh .
Take it slow Magoo3 . Patience Man you'll Get it together !


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Think of it this way. For $2 more per tank (89 is generally 10-25 cents more per gallon), you get a better running car, will use LESS fuel (more MPG), and probably come out about even in the cost of fuel vs miles travelled. In city driving, especially when hot, my Cruze tends to get significantly lower MPG running 87 octane.
> 
> The plug gaps will only help matters even more - they run terrible from the factory.
> 
> ...


Intake resonator? I'm sure my dad knows what that is but I have no clue.... sorry (Can I play dumb girl card? My father never taught me about all the terms of cars and if he did, it was many years ago and I forgot!). Better gas fuel when I can afford it and don't owe my mom for money! :mellow:



blk88verde said:


> Even going real slow and careful - it should not take more than 20 to 30 minutes to remove the plugs / re gap / reinstall the plugs. He won't even get his hands dirty. The Cruze is one of the easiest cars to change spark plugs on. I did this in 85 to 90 degree heat.


Was your car parked in a garage first or out in the heat? Like I've said though, my dad isn't against doing it- it's a matter of the engine being cool enough for him to work on it... In this heat, I don't think it'd be cool enough to do. He's the one who wants to do it. 










Smurfenstein said:


> Tinting does a lot in terms of reducing the heat in the car, especially if you have a front windshield screen to help prevent heat getting in through the one window you're not allowed to tint. If you want more proof of it, there are a couple of SoCal/LA based Cruzers that can personally attest to tint helping with the heat.
> 
> 
> $15 buys you a little receiver that plugs into your OBDII port that lets you roll all your windows down when you unlock your car. Which wont do much, but it can help alleviate some of the initial heat wave of death that you usually get when entering your car after sitting for a while.


Tinted windows or auto-start? What do you think is better?


brian v said:


> I 'll Take a California sucks summer and trade you a Chicago sucks Winter for it ..
> I see in the news that the Yosemite Rim Fire is being contained Who ahh .
> Take it slow Magoo3 . Patience Man you'll Get it together !


****... not me! I get too overheated... I'd rather be cold!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

magoo3 said:


> Intake resonator? I'm sure my dad knows what that is but I have no clue.... sorry (Can I play dumb girl card? My father never taught me about all the terms of cars and if he did, it was many years ago and I forgot!). Better gas fuel when I can afford it and don't owe my mom for money! :mellow:


Intake Resonator Bypass How-To

The Intake resonator bypass is a very fast/easy mod that is reversible, and wont void your warranty. The main benefit you get from it is increased throttle response instead of the lag you normally get between hitting the gas, and actually moving[not to be confused with waiting for the auto trans to shift]. Along with the Resonator bypass/delete it helps to replace your factory filter with a K&N drop in to use a less restrictive filter over the stock paper covered with a thick fiber mesh. I have a used one sitting in my garage with only 1-3,000 miles on it, and don't mind giving it away, it just sits in my stock air box collecting... nothing.



magoo3 said:


> Was your car parked in a garage first or out in the heat? Like I've said though, my dad isn't against doing it- it's a matter of the engine being cool enough for him to work on it... In this heat, I don't think it'd be cool enough to do. He's the one who wants to do it.


Wait until sunset/night to do the re-gap. Seeing as the spark plugs are so deep in the engine, as long as the car sits for a decent 2-3 hours after running it should be cool enough to get away with. Heck, I re-gapped mine during a 90 degree day 30-45 minutes after driving my car and getting it to operating temp without needing gloves to prevent burns.



magoo3;412602Tinted windows or auto-start? What do you think is better?
****... not me! I get too overheated... I'd rather be cold![/QUOTE said:


> Tinted windows by far, especially since you're hurting money wise. Look at it this way, $150 buys you life time warranty on tint for everything but your front windshield. From then on, it costs you nothing to keep the tint on the windows, which effectively help reduce heat inside your car.
> 
> If you went the auto-start route, you have to pay for the install, as well as new key fobs that actually have the auto-start button. I'm not so sure about the price of that, but I'll just substitute in the $150 from the tint to make things even. Now, each time you start your car how long does the AC have to run to cool it down a moderate amount? Lets say a decent 5 minutes to go from death to a cool/warm temperature inside your Cruze. Now even at the amazingly small amount of gas you would burn to run the AC at idle, you're still burning at worst, .1 gallons of gas, which comes out to 40 cents [if gas stays at $4.00 a gallon]. Now, lets subtract 1/2 the days of the year to come out to ~180 days at 40 cents a day. Which comes out to an additional $72.00 per year. Not that much right? But every additional cool-down start per day adds $72 per year, and thats still assuming that your car can cool down in 5 minutes, which if you're blasting it non-stop while driving, I doubt it will, and then you're still stuck burning excess gas per mile while driving to keep your ac running.
> 
> ...


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Intake Resonator Bypass How-To
> 
> The Intake resonator bypass is a very fast/easy mod that is reversible, and wont void your warranty. The main benefit you get from it is increased throttle response instead of the lag you normally get between hitting the gas, and actually moving[not to be confused with waiting for the auto trans to shift]. Along with the Resonator bypass/delete it helps to replace your factory filter with a K&N drop in to use a less restrictive filter over the stock paper covered with a thick fiber mesh. I have a used one sitting in my garage with only 1-3,000 miles on it, and don't mind giving it away, it just sits in my stock air box collecting... nothing.
> 
> ...


Just for clarification, you're saying that add on an "extra $72.00/ year" to gas cost with the auto-start? Sorry I have like 5 things I'm thinking about at the same time and just want to make sure I'm understanding that correctly. But I take it your a much bigger fan of the tinting LOL.

I'll try to bug my dad to do the gapping this weekend if he has time one of the nights. Does the intake res. help with MPGs also or just the lag/throttle?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Does the intake res. help with MPGs also or just the lag/throttle?


Lag off-the-line.

It's much more noticeable on a manual car than an auto, but every little bit helps.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Lag off-the-line.
> 
> It's much more noticeable on a manual car than an auto, but every little bit helps.


Oh I have an auto... is it worth it or just do the gapping?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

magoo3 said:


> Oh I have an auto... is it worth it or just do the gapping?


It takes 2 minutes. I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Gapping/resonator bypass is still worth it, and yes, your car idling longer every day means more gas burned per day, and therefore more money spent on gas per year. I am a big fan of the tint, because it works, and looks cool haha.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It takes 2 minutes. I'd say it's worth it.


Oh okay thanks!


Smurfenstein said:


> Gapping/resonator bypass is still worth it, and yes, your car idling longer every day means more gas burned per day, and therefore more money spent on gas per year. I am a big fan of the tint, because it works, and looks cool haha.


Well yes, I agree with you- which is partially why I want to tint them... eventually my rims will be gunmetal or black too.... when I have $$$ and decide if I should do the plasti-dip... Need something to go with the carbon fiber bow ties!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

magoo3 said:


> ...Just for clarification, you're saying that add on an "extra $72.00/ year" to gas cost with the auto-start?...


$72 is what you burn in gas "in a perfect world" on a perfect A/C system letting your car run to cool your car down. All of my cars took about 8-10 mins to reasonably cool down the interior in VA and almost the entire 25 minute period in Texas. The remote start on my Subaru has a feature where you can check the temps from the 2 way remote. 

*@ 3000 miles I had my A/C system recharged by the dealership because it was too low on refrigerant to cool a car off in 89 degree F weather.

In short he is saying you are paying $150-$300 up front on a remote start alarm instal by a licensed facility and then $72 per year if you can magicly cool the car down in a matter of minutes. $72 is how much it cost to fill 2013 Escalade with 87 octane to the 1st click here in Cleveland. $72 is 40GB of iCloud memory and 7 months of Pandora One.

Event shorter*$150-$300+$72 for the 1st year*$72 annualy so long as the price of gas doesn't rise drasticly. Depending on the material used for tint, You may pay alomst the same price to tint but you aren't paying annualy for it. 

Guys, How much does the 3M Tint cost in CA?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

magoo3 said:


> Oh okay thanks!
> 
> Well yes, I agree with you- which is partially why I want to tint them... eventually my rims will be gunmetal or black too.... when I have $$$ and decide if I should do the plasti-dip... Need something to go with the carbon fiber bow ties!


Nice, if you're interested in the K&N drop in, feel free to contact me through PM about a meet. I'm moving down to LA in the next month or two and will be travelling down a couple times until then.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Guys, How much does the 3M Tint cost in CA?


Decent tint at a shop thats not trying to rob you of your money will only run you $200 max. A member here on the forum got limo tint all around[excluding front windshield] for $100 with lifetime replacement warranty out in Rancho if I remember correctly. I'm not sure if it's 3M exactly, but he's had it for at least 2 years now, its still in great shape, and keeps his Cruze nice and cool even in the sun. Within the first week of moving down to SoCal I'm going to do the same on my Cruze, cant stand having no tint, but I cant get away with it until I move.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> You have answered all of yer own questions ....
> So jump right in and do that spark plug Gap check and adjustment !
> A higher Octane Fuel could help also .


That will definitely help. I have a 2012 Eco and with the AC running, the car falls on it's face since it so highly geared. The tune would definitely help. I have it but had other problems with my car so ended up removing it. I am at the point of reinstalling just to make it thru the summer. Cincinnati gets the same way. Hot and humid and these cars "suffer from heat exhaustion" I had the same problem with my LS last year esp with the AC on. I disagree with all the statements of try using a lower setting when the AC is on(The AC compressor is either on or off) It is just a matter of how much it is really working. The heat and AC is killing the performance. So until it cools down a little we are how can I say this "screwed".


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Decent tint at a shop thats not trying to rob you of your money will only run you $200 max. A member here on the forum got limo tint all around[excluding front windshield] for $100 with lifetime replacement warranty out in Rancho if I remember correctly. I'm not sure if it's 3M exactly, but he's had it for at least 2 years now, its still in great shape, and keeps his Cruze nice and cool even in the sun. Within the first week of moving down to SoCal I'm going to do the same on my Cruze, cant stand having no tint, but I cant get away with it until I move.


Our tint and front plate laws are also a sensitive issue with the cops. Most of my cars had out of town tags so I got away with tint and emissions. The place I had my tint done in Maryland charged $99 and had 5 year warrenty from fade, bubbles, and if you got 1 window busted out(because they took your radio or belongings you foolishly left on your seat).


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Living in Australia I know all about summer heat, it is the 6th day of spring in Sydney and temp is forcast at 84F today. I have a Nitrate silver Cruze D with black leather seats and quality window tint and the seats never get hot enough to cause a problem. Point out to your dad that the a/c doesn't have to work as hard with a good tint and therefore less petrol is used. I have been using window tint since the 1970's and really notice the difference when in a car without it. Most cars here also have a tint built into the top 6" of the windscreen which is dark at the top and fades away at the bottom. The tint is also good when someone behind you has bright lights.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> $72 is what you burn in gas "in a perfect world" on a perfect A/C system letting your car run to cool your car down. All of my cars took about 8-10 mins to reasonably cool down the interior in VA and almost the entire 25 minute period in Texas. The remote start on my Subaru has a feature where you can check the temps from the 2 way remote.
> 
> *@ 3000 miles I had my A/C system recharged by the dealership because it was too low on refrigerant to cool a car off in 89 degree F weather.
> 
> ...


Gotcha! Thanks for explaining.


Smurfenstein said:


> Nice, if you're interested in the K&N drop in, feel free to contact me through PM about a meet. I'm moving down to LA in the next month or two and will be travelling down a couple times until then.


Is that a good or bad thing that you're moving to LA? J/K... what parts of LA?


Smurfenstein said:


> Decent tint at a shop thats not trying to rob you of your money will only run you $200 max. A member here on the forum got limo tint all around[excluding front windshield] for $100 with lifetime replacement warranty out in Rancho if I remember correctly. I'm not sure if it's 3M exactly, but he's had it for at least 2 years now, its still in great shape, and keeps his Cruze nice and cool even in the sun. Within the first week of moving down to SoCal I'm going to do the same on my Cruze, cant stand having no tint, but I cant get away with it until I move.


Yeah most places I see driving around town in Rancho are around $100.00... I live like 5 mins. from a place that has been advertising that.


Patman said:


> That will definitely help. I have a 2012 Eco and with the AC running, the car falls on it's face since it so highly geared. The tune would definitely help. I have it but had other problems with my car so ended up removing it. I am at the point of reinstalling just to make it thru the summer. Cincinnati gets the same way. Hot and humid and these cars "suffer from heat exhaustion" I had the same problem with my LS last year esp with the AC on. I disagree with all the statements of try using a lower setting when the AC is on(The AC compressor is either on or off) It is just a matter of how much it is really working. The heat and AC is killing the performance. So until it cools down a little we are how can I say this "screwed".


Yeah I've noticed that they suffer, you'd think that with the "global warming" around the country that they'd vamp the systems or something... I know, wishful thinking! Why'd you trade-up to a newer one, if you don't mind my asking?



Merc6 said:


> Our tint and front plate laws are also a sensitive issue with the cops. Most of my cars had out of town tags so I got away with tint and emissions. The place I had my tint done in Maryland charged $99 and had 5 year warrenty from fade, bubbles, and if you got 1 window busted out(because they took your radio or belongings you foolishly left on your seat).


Cops here are stupid... although, if it's legal tint % they can't do anything and they are probably wishing they had some form tint on their windows in this crappy heat wave of 3/4 months.



Aussie said:


> Living in Australia I know all about summer heat, it is the 6th day of spring in Sydney and temp is forcast at 84F today. I have a Nitrate silver Cruze D with black leather seats and quality window tint and the seats never get hot enough to cause a problem. Point out to your dad that the a/c doesn't have to work as hard with a good tint and therefore less petrol is used. I have been using window tint since the 1970's and really notice the difference when in a car without it. Most cars here also have a tint built into the top 6" of the windscreen which is dark at the top and fades away at the bottom. The tint is also good when someone behind you has bright lights.


Dang, I'd take 84F... I'm so tired of the 100F+... it's horrible. Good point on the bright lights, I didn't consider that factor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I disagree with all the statements of try using a lower setting when the AC is on(The AC compressor is either on or off) It is just a matter of how much it is really working.


Unlike cars in the past that ran the compressor full-tilt until the evaporator got cold and then cut it in/out with a clutch, the Cruze uses a variable-displacement compressor that runs only as hard as it needs to to keep the evaporator at temperature. This is selected with the fan speed. Run it full-tilt (speed 4 for a 2012) and the car acts like you're towing a boat. Run it on 1...ehh, not so noticable, but you don't get anything out of the vents either.

Again, higher octane/plug gaps helps IMMENSELY with this. The rest of the year, you'll probably be fine to run 87/89.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

magoo3 said:


> Is that a good or bad thing that you're moving to LA? J/K... what parts of LA?


Moving to Beaumont to go to RCC, room with another Cruzer, and a friend is helping me get a job to cover gas/food. Otherwise I'm going to be broke for a month or two until I find a job flipping burgers or something.



magoo3 said:


> Cops here are stupid... although, if it's legal tint % they can't do anything and they are probably wishing they had some form tint on their windows in this crappy heat wave of 3/4 months.
> 
> 
> Dang, I'd take 84F... I'm so tired of the 100F+... it's horrible. Good point on the bright lights, I didn't consider that factor.


There are so many limo tint cars running around in LA, as long as you roll your windows down so they don't see it, or at least keep your front ones down, they rarely pull you over. And yeah you can have a truck, or some idiot behind you with their brights on at night and it doesn't blind you with decent tint.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

We have a shortage of street lights and people who pretend they have HID's by putting in blue Hi Beam bulbs. I been meaning to find out how much auto dimm mirror cost.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

magoo3 said:


> Dang, I'd take 84F... I'm so tired of the 100F+... it's horrible. Good point on the bright lights, I didn't consider that factor.


I would take 84 too only it is 6 days out from winter, last year we had one day where it hit 117F we haven't gut our summer heat yet!


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Moving to Beaumont to go to RCC, room with another Cruzer, and a friend is helping me get a job to cover gas/food. Otherwise I'm going to be broke for a month or two until I find a job flipping burgers or something.


LOL You do know that Beaumont is not actually in LA, right? You are almost 2 hours (if not actually 2 hours) from LA? Depending on your drive down, you'll pass right through Rancho where I live. Okay, sorry... just had to throw that out there for a laugh. What are you gonna be taking at RCC and which RCC campus are you going to- are you closest to the Riverside one? 

When does school start at RCC? Be prepared for a weather change. What made you move down this way- cost of living? (Just being nosey).



Merc6 said:


> We have a shortage of street lights and people who pretend they have HID's by putting in blue Hi Beam bulbs. I been meaning to find out how much auto dimm mirror cost.


Nice... we have plenty of street lights and people who STILL through those lights in. I hate them!


Aussie said:


> I would take 84 too only it is 6 days out from winter, last year we had one day where it hit 117F we haven't gut our summer heat yet!


Ah... we get that hot here though too sometimes... I feel your pain! We barely even have a winter where I'm at... it sucks!


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

My dad finally was able to do the spark plug gapping yesterday since the weather cooled down for a week! I think he did them to .35 or 35? I haven't really driven it much since yesterday so I am not sure yet if there is a difference in the sluggishness but hopefully it'll help!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

magoo3 said:


> My dad finally was able to do the spark plug gapping yesterday since the weather cooled down for a week! I think he did them to .35 or 35? I haven't really driven it much since yesterday so I am not sure yet if there is a difference in the sluggishness but hopefully it'll help!


If the funds change we graduated to different plugs all together. Hopefully it helps even on 87 gas. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> If the funds change we graduated to different plugs all together. Hopefully it helps even on 87 gas.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Maybe a bit, but still pretty terrible.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> If the funds change we graduated to different plugs all together. Hopefully it helps even on 87 gas.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Different plugs? HOw much are they and what's the difference between the original ones?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

magoo3 said:


> With gas prices being outrageous and $4.00 for 87 it's a little too much for me to afford right now... especially being that I just got laid off 2 weeks ago. So. Cal gas prices dropped for about a minute then jumped right back up again.... otherwise, I'd love to!


The low octane fuel and high temperatures are causing higher than normal engine loads and severe amount of heat soak. That intercooler basically soaks in all the heat from the radiator and A/C condenser (since it sits right in the middle), and forces hot air into the engine, which then causes knock, which then cuts back your timing, and consequently causes what you perceive as sluggishness. 

You need a higher octane fuel. That is the single biggest difference. If you care at all about your car, move up to at least 89 octane. Seriously, the extra 15 cents a gallon will not make or break it. If it did, you wouldn't have bought a $18k car. At the level of timing retard that you are getting with that engine, this should significantly improve fuel economy as well.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, i will see how much gas is when I go put some in and maybe try the 89, my parents are paying for my gas right now in lieu of helping babysit my niece and nephew but I don't want to break their bank either.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's like an extra $2 a tank.

And you get more MPG.

I understand not using 93, because it's 50-60 cents more than 87 here. But I can't stand my car on 87.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It's like an extra $2 a tank.
> 
> And you get more MPG.
> 
> I understand not using 93, because it's 50-60 cents more than 87 here. But I can't stand my car on 87.


I put the 89 in this time, but haven't done a TON of driving... haven't noticed a huge difference yet so we'll see


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah it all depends on where you fuel up as well. Some places have the octane gap large and some have them small. You also have to take the quality of gas and equipment underground as well as if you pump when the truck is filling the underground tanks. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah it all depends on where you fuel up as well. Some places have the octane gap large and some have them small. You also have to take the quality of gas and equipment underground as well as if you pump when the truck is filling the underground tanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What were the new spark plugs you were talking about earlier?

I 99% of the time go to Unocal because I get a discounted price when I use their card.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

magoo3 said:


> What were the new spark plugs you were talking about earlier?
> 
> I 99% of the time go to Unocal because I get a discounted price when I use their card.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21850


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

It's $10.00/spark plug correct? I'll have to look into it when I get some extra $$


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

$10-12 for all 4.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> $10-12 for all 4.


Does changing them void the warranty?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

magoo3 said:


> Does changing them void the warranty?


It shouldn't. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It shouldn't.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Whoops! Sorry about that... I meant to go on here and got busy! Oh my dad said they would... not that in March the warranty is done anyway!


----------

